# Trying a few new lenses



## sschering (Feb 9, 2014)

First group was taken with a manual fixed 50mm 1:1.7 lens at f:22
plan paper background.. This is the pen I sent out for the Jan PITH



 




 

2nd group was taken with an AF Sigma 28-105 1:2.8 at f:11
The pen I received in the PITH


----------

